# Bell Tree Weeks - Official Thread



## Jeremy

You've entered the official thread for Bell Tree Weeks, our new mini events that will regularly take place on the forum. This is the central thread for announcing and discussing each week as they take place.





Bell Tree Weeks are week-long forum events that offer small bonuses or goings-on centered around specific themes. The theme of the week will change, but the themes can also be repeated. There is no schedule or preannounced time for the weeks, and some themes may occur more than others. 

*Recent Week*

The most recent week was...

*Old School Animal Crossing Week
August 21, 2019 - September 4, 2019*

*With the following perks:*

Old Animal Crossing game boards bell bonus
Turnip Stalk Market: Old School Edition
Old School Animal Crossing Photo Events
GameCube Code Giveaway
Discord Trivia
Art Contest
Read more about the week's perks in the announcement post here.

*Week Types*
These are some of the types of weeks and the possible perks that will be based on their themes. The perks may not always be the same every time the week is repeated. New weeks will be added to the list in the future and possible perks may also be added to the existing week types.

*Villager Week*

Villager Trading Plaza bell bonus
Villager collectibles restocked or released
Villager popularity bracket
*Flower Week*

Hybrid flower collectible breeding
Flower collectible restock
Hybrid collectible voting
*Pok?mon Week*

Pokemon Center bell bonus
Create a Fakemon
Pokemon Mirror Challenge
*Bell Boom Week*

Forum Wide bell bonus
Turnip Stalk Market
Bell Boom Lottery
*Old School Animal Crossing Week*

Old Animal Crossing game boards bell bonus
Turnip Stalk Market: Old School Edition
Old school Animal Crossing photo events
Old school Animal Crossing Discord trivia
GameCube code giveaway
*Game Week*

Coming in the future...

*Week History*

*Start**End**Week Type*03/12/201803/19/2018Villager Week05/28/201806/04/2018Flower Week10/21/201810/28/2018Villager Week11/16/201811/23/2018Pok?mon Week02/09/201902/16/2019Flower Week03/16/201903/23/2019Bell Boom Week08/21/201909/04/2019Old School Animal Crossing Week02/16/2020Gaming Week


----------



## Jeremy

Villager Week is starting now!

*Villager Week 
March 12, 2018 - March 19, 2018*​
This week's perks are...

*Villager Trading Plaza bell bonus*

Posting in the Villager Trading Plaza board will earn a small amount more than it normally does. Since this is the first time we are doing it, it will be a little experimental at first and we may adjust with the calculations.


*Villager collectibles restocked*

Head on over to the Shop to pick up one of our existing villager collectibles


*Villager popularity bracket to determine new collectible*

We are holding a villager tournament that you'll be able to vote in! 32 randomly selected New Leaf villagers have been put into a bracket and paired together. Members will vote for their favorite villager in each stage of the bracket about once a day. When the group of polls end, the winner between each pair of villagers will move on in the bracket. By the end of the week we will have one remaining winner.

This week is also extra special because the winner will be made into a new villager collectible. This may not happen during every Villager Week, so be sure to support your your favorite villager until the very end!

Users caught cheating will be banned, so be sure to follow the rules and refrain from making alternate accounts.

*Click here to go to the bracket*

Round 1
Poll 1, Poll 2, Poll 2, Poll 4, Poll 5, Poll 6, Poll, Poll 7, Poll 8, Poll 9, Poll 10, Poll 11, Poll 12, Poll 13, Poll 14, Poll 15, Poll 16

Round 2
Poll 17, Poll 18, Poll 19, Poll 20, Poll 21, Poll 22, Poll 23, Poll 24

Round 3
Poll 25, Poll 26, Poll 27, Poll 28

Semifinals
Poll 29, Poll 30

Finals
Poll 31​
May the best villager win!


----------



## Antonio

Well, this direct has been amazing. Time to vote. #first


----------



## jae.

Bahaha villager March Madness. I love it!


----------



## Ghostkid

I cant wait to see who the winner is.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Omg omg omg hype 
*sees punchy isn't on the bracket*
What. Omg why

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just wow. Thank you so much staff, for making this event.


----------



## dedenne

I can't wait for pok?mon week lol


----------



## Barbara

I don't understand how I can vote. I'm on my phone and I'm tapping the pairs but nothing is happening. Do I need to sign up to challonge or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, I found the polls. It's kind of confusing though.


----------



## Sweetley

The "Bell Boom Week" as well as the "Old School Animal Crossing Week" sounds pretty interesting.

Anyway, thank you for making these events!


----------



## Jeremy

Barbara said:


> I don't understand how I can vote. I'm on my phone and I'm tapping the pairs but nothing is happening. Do I need to sign up to challonge or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Never mind, I found the polls. It's kind of confusing though.



For anyone else who can't find them, take a look at the polls here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?214-Voting-Booth

I still need to update the links above.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No Marshal in the bracket, I see.  How could you, staff?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No Marshal in the bracket, I see.  How could you, staff?!



There's a reason why he didn't show up. Apple the peppy hamster convinced him to appreciate apples, so he went into an apple tree orchard and never came back. Marshal is too busy with appreciating apples to be put on the polls. Sorry!


----------



## Kamzitty

These sound awesome! Great idea to keep members active and interested in the forum ^^


----------



## Valzed

Voting was so much fun! I only knew about 5 of the villagers so I got to see a ton of new ones. I made sure not to read any of the comments so I could vote based just on my first impressions of each villager. I had to laugh when I was done - out of 16 polls I voted for the villager in the lead exactly 3 times. lol!


----------



## Chicha

Nice! I'll be looking forward to Pokemon Week.

And how dare you all not include my bb Stitches


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jeremy said:


> For anyone else who can't find them, take a look at the polls here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?214-Voting-Booth
> 
> I still need to update the links above.


so i don't use the link in the second post?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> There's a reason why he didn't show up. Apple the peppy hamster convinced him to appreciate apples, so he went into an apple tree orchard and never came back. Marshal is too busy with appreciating apples to be put on the polls. Sorry!



Pfft.  You're so silly.


----------



## Nenya

So we vote for one villager in each poll?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nenya said:


> So we vote for one villager in each poll?



Yep, I believe so.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So far, Opal is winning. But then again, its probably because Moose is in it as well, nobody likes Moose.


----------



## Jeremy

FYI, the round 1 polls are closing a couple hours earlier now, but I assume most of you have already voted anyway. The next rounds will only be up for a day each, so don't forget to check on them.


----------



## Mink777

I'm pulling for Scoot to win. Gonna be touch vs. Chief, though.


----------



## Jeremy

The bracket has been updated! https://challonge.com/TBTVillagerBracketMarch2018

Check the Voting Both for Round 2's poll. They will close in one day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I casted my votes and made my decisions.

Since Roald is my favorite villager up for competition, I hope he makes it further.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

GOOOOOOOOOOOO ROALD!!!!


----------



## Jeremy

Round 2 is over and the Round 3 polls are now up!


----------



## Mink777

Roald is the only good villager left now.


----------



## Verecund

Looking at the bracket, I need Yuka to make it to the final round because I can't stand Alfonso, Jambette, or Chief. As for the other half of the bracket, I don't want Coco to make it because while I don't mind her, she's not one of my favourites and I prefer the others over her, but I like Merry, Roald, and Kiki. I think Merry is my favourite villager left out of everyone but Roald is my second favourite, so it's just my luck that they're going against each other now. 

I'd buy a Merry or Roald collectible and probably a Kiki, maybe a Yuka, definitely none of the others.


----------



## King Dorado

so did anyone else picture the Bell Tree Forums staff all gathered around a cigar-smoke filled conference room Monday night at TBT Headquarters, making their bracket picks for the office March Madness pool, when somebody looked up and said, "You know, we oughta do something like this but with ACNL Villagers..."  And then they all started stroking their chins and saying "hmmmm....."


----------



## hestu

rip bill ;(


----------



## King Dorado

are banned and/or alt users' votes going to be removed?


----------



## Jeremy

It's now the semifinals! Last round has a lot of close votes. Jambette vs. Chief was actually not very close compared to the others.

And yes, alts' votes won't count.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> And yes, alts' votes won't count.



I can't believe people would take this contest that seriously. I understand the love for AC villagers, but I didn't realize how petty people can be. Not trying to criticize other users for being that crazy, but I'm just concerned about how seriously people take villagers. That is not the Animal Crossing way.


----------



## Nenya

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can't believe people would take this contest that seriously. I understand the love for AC villagers, but I didn't realize how petty people can be. Not trying to criticize other users for being that crazy, but I'm just concerned about how seriously people take villagers. That is not the Animal Crossing way.



Thank you, I entirely agree. Let's just have some fun with the game and the contests!


----------



## Khaelis

Hooo, boy.. if the Pokemon Week includes a competitive format tournament.. y'all are going DOWN!


----------



## Jeremy

Coco has won the bracket and the Cocollectible is available immediately! The collectible will be unique at first, so they aren't immediately hoarded, but that will be turned off after a little bit.


----------



## Chicha

Sweet! Coco's collectible looks great.

Looking forward to Pokemon Week! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm more interested into Bell Boom week.


----------



## aleshapie

Just catching up! But these ‘weeks’ sure look like fun!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I don't see a fall mushroom week :c (man do I want mushroom collectible :l)

Flower week seems fun though, I'm definitely gonna participate in that event.


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon week better restock balls. Sounds like cool initiatives though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Pok?mon week better restock balls. Sounds like cool initiatives though.



That'd be awesome.  Although restocking Pokeballs would seriously bring down the rarity lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That'd be awesome. Although restocking Pokeballs would seriously bring down the rarity.


You're right, but TBT Bells are hardly in circulation so it wouldn't matter. Everything is low-priced now.


----------



## Zane

Love Ball 4 pkmn week


----------



## Chewy.7204

When does the next week start? I'm really eager to find out what each of these events are!


----------



## Sweetley

Speaking of the Pokemon week: Pokemon collectibles similar like the villager collectibles would be nice,
like Pikachu and maybe some of the starter Pokemon? (Not sure if something like this would work, just
an idea :/).


----------



## King Dorado

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That'd be awesome.  Although restocking Pokeballs would seriously bring down the rarity lol.



iirc whenever this was discussed last few years, most of the active pokeball owners have been in favor of restocks for the newer members fwtw.   they weren't super rare anyhow back when they were released, i think, just most of them have disappeared due to inactive owners.


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> iirc whenever this was discussed last few years, most of the active pokeball owners have been in favor of restocks for the newer members fwtw.   they weren't super rare anyhow back when they were released, i think, just most of them have disappeared due to inactive owners.



yeah and people can't really buy them unless you're monkey d luffy or truffle so yeah new restocks please.


----------



## Zane

pok?balls aren't so tough to get all you need is a small loan of a million dollars


----------



## Sweetley

Zane said:


> pok?balls aren't so tough to get all you need is a small loan of a million dollars



More like a small loan of a million TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> pok?balls aren't so tough to get all you need is a small loan of a million dollars



okay sure hand it over bruh


----------



## DaCoSim

Is anyone getting eggcited yet???


----------



## cornimer

DaCoSim said:


> Is anyone getting eggcited yet???



Let the egg yolks yokes begin


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> Let the egg yolks yokes begin



I forgot about the egg jokes.

But I haven't forgotten how creepy Zipper T Bunny is and how Bell Tree makes him creepier than in the game.


----------



## John Wick

Alolan_Apples said:


> I forgot about the egg jokes.
> 
> But I haven't forgotten how creepy Zipper T Bunny is and how Bell Tree makes him creepier than in the game.



That's not possible. 

I'm giving that creepy, depressed, HUGE rabbit a big miss this year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Which Bell Tree Week are you looking the most forward to?

I'm looking forward to Bell Boom Week. But Pokemon Week is good too.


----------



## King Dorado

i'm looking forward to Star Wars week


----------



## LambdaDelta

old school animal crossing week tbh

flower week too, since I'm guessing that's where we'll get more hybrids (and possibly the special flowers)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dorado said:


> i'm looking forward to Star Wars week



I don't think the force is strong with this site. But I would like a week dedicated to the Jedi and the Sith.


----------



## WynterFrost

when is a new week going to start?


----------



## toadsworthy

Pokemon week is next, will there be a revealing of collectibles for every single pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> Pokemon week is next, will there be a revealing of collectibles for every single pokemon?



they better sell some pokeballs man


----------



## ~Unicorn~

new week pls we are bored


----------



## Alolan_Apples

~Unicorn~ said:


> new week pls we are bored



I don't think we're guaranteed a new event every week. The staff are busy you know. I also don't know if they will begin a new Bell Tree Week on any day other than Monday.

But I could say this much. This Friday is Friday the 13th. That could explain why we don't have an event yet.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I never even saw this! Wow this is really cool! Can’t wait for Pokemon week, so exciting!



Sheila said:


> they better sell some pokeballs man



Yes I agree


----------



## LambdaDelta

toadsworthy said:


> Pokemon week is next, will there be a revealing of collectibles for every single pokemon?



wait, are you getting this off of anything other than the listing order? (which could be no indication of release, unless I missed something elsewhere stating otherwise)


----------



## King Dorado

when is Canada week?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dorado said:


> when is Canada week?



Probably never.


----------



## LambdaDelta

we regret to inform you that canada does not actually exist


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I am starting to think that the other Bell Tree Weeks are scams set up by the government.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

LambdaDelta said:


> we regret to inform you that canada does not actually exist



so i don’t exist? im a ghost?? my life is a lie


----------



## King Dorado

does Star Wars Week begin on Friday (May the 4th be with you Day)
or on Saturday (Revenge of the 6th)


will the Galaxy Egg from a long time ago be re-released then?

- - - Post Merge - - -

does Star Wars Week begin on Friday (May the 4th be with you Day)?
or on Saturday (Revenge of the 6th)?


will the Galaxy Egg from a long time ago be re-released then?


----------



## Jeremy

The first Flower Week is starting now!

*Flower Week
May 28, 2018 - June 4, 2018*






​
This week's perks are...

*Hybrid breeding in your collectible lineup*

With flower week we are introducing a new TBT feature: hybrid breeding! During this event you will be able to breed hybrid flower collectibles from your existing flower collectibles, just like in the game.

Each night, the flowers in your lineup have a small chance to produce a new hybrid collectible. All of our previously released hybrids can be grown, in addition to the new Blue Violet Hybrid, as shown below. The lucky users who successfully grow a hybrid will be posted in this thread each night. Here is how it will all work:


The flower collectibles must be visible in your lineup and paired horizontally, vertically, or diagonally. 
To increase your chances of growing a hybrid, you can fit as many pairs into your lineup as possible.
Each hybrid combination has a 5% chance of growing a hybrid.
Using a fertilizer item increases the chance of producing a hybrid from any pair in your lineup to 10%.
If you manage to grow a hybrid, it will not decrease your chances of growing another one in the subsequent days.
The hybrid flowers finish growing at 11:00 PM EDT each night.
Any user who logs in to the forum since the previous night will be eligible to grow a hybrid.
These are the available hybrid combinations this week:

*Pink Cosmos*
Red and White Cosmos
Yellow and Red Cosmos

*Blue Pansies*
White and White Pansies
Yellow and White Pansies
Blue and Blue Pansies

*Pink Lilies*
Red and White Lilies
Red and Red Lilies
Yellow and Red Lilies

*Blue Violets*
Purple and White Violets
Yellow and Purple Violets
Purple and Purple Violets​

*New Blue Hybrid Violet collectible*

Normally we have a poll to determine our next hybrid color. However, since violets only have one hybrid type in Animal Crossing, we are releasing the Blue Hybrid Violet collectible during this Flower Week!




For now, you will only be able to get this collectible in the breeding event, so put your common violets on display and hope for good luck if you want one.


*New Fertilizer collectible*

As mentioned above, you can use the new Fertilizer item to increase your chances of growing a hybrid.




Simply purchase the fertilizer from the shop and put it in your collectible lineup. Every hybrid combination in your lineup will be more likely to grow a hybrid. While the fertilizer can be used everyday, it will go away at the end of this Flower Week.


*Flower restock*

We are restocking all of the common flowers that can be used in the breeding event: Cosmos, Pansies, Lilies, and Violets. Head on over to the Shop to pick up any of these for the duration of Flower Week.


*Vote to determine the next Tulip or Rose Hybrid collectible*

This TBT Week has its own battle royale: Rose vs. Tulip. Vote for the latest hybrid flower collectible to be added to the Shop at the end of this week, in two parts!

*Part One: *Starting today and ending on Thursday, vote between Tulips or Roses to determine the type of hybrid flower to be sold! (Click here)

*Part Two:* Starting on Thursday, vote for your favorite color choice of the flower type that was previously chosen in the first poll.​
Here are the available color options for each flower type to help decide your vote:

*Tulips*
Pink
Orange
Black
Purple

*Roses*
Pink
Purple
Orange
Blue
Black​
*Leif Character collectible restock*

By suggestion from a TBT user, the Leif character collectible is heading back to the Shop for Flower Week as a late addition today. Take advantage of this limited opportunity to grab this cute collectible which hasn't been available since June 2017.  Pick it up at the Shop for 95 Bells! This is also the first opportunity to collect multiple as the previous Unique restriction has been lifted.





Good luck breeding and voting!


----------



## tiffanistarr

i am here for the pink cosmos


----------



## Trundle

#TeamRose show your support! We need black roses and gold roses!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lets forget about regular collectible lineups and start breeding flowers


----------



## Ryumia

Ooh... We could breed these. Cool... :0 I don't know if I want to give it a shot though... :T


----------



## cornimer

#TeamTulip there's so happy and amazing and why wouldn't you want a new tulip collectible


----------



## seliph

this better be worth buying these ugly basic flowers


----------



## Paperboy012305

Are we lining them up correctly?


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for this event! I’m sad that we can’t breed or orange. Is there a reason why?

I’ll vote for roses!


----------



## katastrophic!

this seems really cool o: i'll try and give it a whirl, but my luck is bad so i dunno


----------



## Jeremy

Chicha said:


> Thanks for this event! I’m sad that we can’t breed or orange. Is there a reason why?
> 
> I’ll vote for roses!



So far, only the hybrids listed have actually been released before. Orange, black, etc. hybrids will be possible to breed in future flower weeks.


----------



## MapleSilver

My lineup might be overkill, but I really want to get one of these.


----------



## Chicha

Jeremy said:


> So far, only the hybrids listed have actually been released before. Orange, black, etc. hybrids will be possible to breed in future flower weeks.



Ah okay, cool! Thanks for the reply. ;v;


----------



## MapleSilver

Also, am I doing this right? Do I need to leave space for the hybrids?


----------



## Jeremy

MapleSilver said:


> Also, am I doing this right? Do I need to leave space for the hybrids?



You're doing it right. You don't need to leave space.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so does this mean they have to be visible in the profile bar and can't all just be activate and unhidden on overflow?


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> so does this mean they have to be visible in the profile bar and can't all just be activate and unhidden on overflow?



"The flower collectibles must be visible in your lineup and paired horizontally, vertically, or diagonally."

Yeah ):

Wait I read that wrong that's a good question :eyes:


----------



## Jeremy

They do need to be visible in your lineup (as seen under your name when you post), so you can have a max of 12 (or 11 with the fertilizer).


----------



## skarmoury

I can't believe you'd make me spend my TBT like this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can someone delete this? Loot boxes means gambling. this is not gambling


----------



## Moonfish

Jeremy said:


> They do need to be visible in your lineup (as seen under your name when you post), so you can have a max of 12 (or 11 with the fertilizer).



Awh so the fertilizer needs to be visible in the line up to work!

Well even if I don?t breed any hybrids I?m happy with the basic flowers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also does this mean you can't use hybrids to grow more hybrids or.... ?

edit: minus blue pansies


----------



## Jeremy

Four people successfully grew a hybrid flower today!

Chibi.Hoshi - Blue Hybrid Violet
LambdaDelta - Pink Hybrid Lily
skarmoury - Pink Hybrid Lily
tiffanistarr - Blue Hybrid Violet

Congrats and good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Still no orange collectable. :[ORANGE TULIP! or PURPLE TULIP
My town only has like a dozen roses versus the 50+ tulips.... I've always found the roses thugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do like the orange a purple roses though...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wow, thank you! Congrats, and good luck everyone! If anyone is interested in some free violets, feel free to send me a PM in request, done.


----------



## Kamzitty

Jeremy said:


> Four people successfully grew a hybrid flower today!
> 
> Chibi.Hoshi - Blue Hybrid Violet
> LambdaDelta - Pink Hybrid Lily
> skarmoury - Pink Hybrid Lily
> tiffanistarr - Blue Hybrid Violet
> 
> Congrats and good luck to everyone tomorrow!



Congrats to everyone, but I was hoping a staff member could have helped me with my collectible lineup before the winners were announced ;c The colors were supposed to alternate but I made a mistake when checking out, so my chances of getting a pink lilly was decreased significantly. 
Currently still waiting on a response from the staff. It would be appreciated if someone could reply to me soon, please.


----------



## dedenne

wow i wasnt even awake lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

well done to people who grew a hybrid


----------



## magicaldonkey

Dedenne2 said:


> wow i wasnt even awake lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well done to people who grew a hybrid



i wasn’t awake either lol


----------



## Apriiil

Oooh this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to the people who bred a Pink Hybrid! Good luck to us all!


----------



## Antonio

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

This is so cute! Good luck everyone!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bell Tree Gods???? Are you there???

Can you please bless with me a pink hybrid?

I will be forever grateful! 

Thank you and Amen.


----------



## LambdaDelta

so at the risk of sounding impatient, about when would the grown hybrids show up for people?

btw, nice paul bunyan cosplay for the gyroid


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hello yes can we get a violet restock please and thank you


----------



## N e s s

Tbt is dead it's time to accept our fate

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question do carnation breed because I would like a white carnation


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wow, thank you! Congrats, and good luck everyone! If anyone is interested in some free violets, feel free to send me a PM in request, done.



Just by the way, if you're giving them away because you already have one, I'll note that there is no limit on how many you can breed!



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hello yes can we get a violet restock please and thank you



You sure can. Like, right now.



N e s s said:


> Question do carnation breed because I would like a white carnation



Nope! Maybe in a future Flower Week! Consider this a bit of an experiment.


----------



## Ryumia

N e s s said:


> Question do carnation breed because I would like a white carnation





Justin said:


> Nope! Maybe in a future Flower Week! Consider this a bit of an experiment.


There might be a chance for a white carnation collectible? :0


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm hoping to at least breed blue violets at least once.

Do I have to buy the violets again to breed again?


----------



## Justin

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm hoping to at least breed blue violets at least once.
> 
> Do I have to buy the violets again to breed again?



No you can grow flowers all week with your existing collectibles, just make sure you keep logging into the forum each day to remain eligible!


----------



## skarmoury

Oooooh nice !! Thank you <3
Good luck to everyone else!! (smooch)


----------



## roseflower

Am I doing this right? Can this lineup produce a Blue Hybrid Violet? 
Do more flower pairs increase the chances of growing a hybrid? (If not I?d undisplay the lilies, to rather grow the new blue violet.)


----------



## brownboy102

LambdaDelta said:


> we regret to inform you that canada does not actually exist



As a Canadian, I can confirm that Canada is in fact non-existent.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Just by the way, if you're giving them away because you already have one, I'll note that there is no limit on how many you can breed!


Oh sweet, thank you for mentioning that! I originally thought the blue hybrid violets alone were limited to one per person.



Jeremy said:


> *New Blue Hybrid Violet collectible*
> 
> Normally we have a poll to determine our next hybrid color. However, since violets only have one hybrid type in Animal Crossing, we are releasing the Blue Hybrid Violet collectible during this Flower Week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For now, you will only be able to get one in the breeding event,* so put your common violets on display and hope for good luck if you want this new collectible.



I'll re-purchase more violets next restock.


----------



## Justin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh sweet, thank you for mentioning that! I originally thought the blue hybrid violets alone were limited to one per person.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll re-purchase more violets next restock.



Oops -- that meant that you can only obtain the item through breeding in this event right now! Not that you can literally only have _one_.


----------



## seliph

pwease siw gwant me a hybwid


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> Oops -- that meant that you can only obtain the item through breeding in this event right now! Not that you can literally only have _one_.


I understand that now haha. Thank you again sincerely, and my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## MapleSilver

Justin said:


> Oops -- that meant that you can only obtain the item through breeding in this event right now! Not that you can literally only have _one_.



Oh thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jeremy

Fourteen flowers have been grown today!

Paperboy012305	Blue Hybrid Violet
Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
stitchmaker	Blue Hybrid Violet
allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
Itadakii	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
amye.miller	Blue Hybrid Violet
Runeraider	Blue Hybrid Violet
Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Lily
King Dorado	Pink Hybrid Lily
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
thatonemayor	Blue Hybrid Pansy
hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
katastrophic!	Pink Hybrid Lily

Good job with the flowers. By the way, I'm going to limit it to one flower type per person per day. So the only way you can grow more than one in the same day is if they are different flowers. However, two pairs for the same hybrid will still double your chances. You just can't win on both of them if you somehow manage to get super lucky.


----------



## katastrophic!

uwaaa i'm so happy i didn't expect this because my luck is AWFUL,

great job to everyone else~ fighto!


----------



## roseflower

Asking again: Am I doing this right? Can this lineup produce a Blue Hybrid Violet? 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## seliph

roseflower said:


> Asking again: Am I doing this right? Can this lineup produce a Blue Hybrid Violet?
> 
> Congrats everyone!



Yes you're fine


----------



## roseflower

gyro said:


> Yes you're fine



Ah thank you for confirming

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Yes, and a Pink Lily.



Thank you  
Now I just need some luck haha c;


----------



## Jeremy

The actual collectibles will likely be sent out in two batches: Thursday night and then after the event ends.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Congrats on everyone who got hybrids so far!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> By the way, I'm going to limit it to one flower type per person per day. So the only way you can grow more than one in the same day is if they are different flowers.



you got a lot of lucky double rollers this time, didn't you?


----------



## Geoni

Jeremy said:


> Fourteen flowers have been grown today!
> 
> Paperboy012305	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
> stitchmaker	Blue Hybrid Violet
> allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Itadakii	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> amye.miller	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Runeraider	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Lily
> King Dorado	Pink Hybrid Lily
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> thatonemayor	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> katastrophic!	Pink Hybrid Lily
> 
> Good job with the flowers. By the way, I'm going to limit it to one flower type per person per day. So the only way you can grow more than one in the same day is if they are different flowers. However, two pairs for the same hybrid will still double your chances. You just can't win on both of them if you somehow manage to get super lucky.



Where did my Pink Lily come from though?

But this is good to know. Time to scalp the Pink Lily for someone who wants two hybrids.


----------



## skarmoury

Dad said:


> Where did my Pink Lily come from though?
> 
> But this is good to know. Time to scalp the Pink Lily for someone who wants two hybrids.



You must've bought the pink lily last year? The first batch of hybrids haven't been distributed yet :O


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Back to the grind, I guess.


----------



## skarmoury

Restock purple violets pls,,,, i am in dire need


----------



## Geoni

skarmoury said:


> You must've bought the pink lily last year? The first batch of hybrids haven't been distributed yet :O



I'm getting old here I can't even remember why things are in my inventory. :|


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, I bred a hybrid? How come it doesn?t show up on my sidebar?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, I got it. It’s just hidden.

Think I can go for seconds?


----------



## Chris

Dad said:


> Where did my Pink Lily come from though?
> 
> But this is good to know. Time to scalp the Pink Lily for someone who wants two hybrids.



The pink lily was released in November 2017 during the Five Years of New Leaf Mini-Event. You must have bought it then.


----------



## Jeremy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, I bred a hybrid? How come it doesn’t show up on my sidebar?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, I got it. It’s just hidden.
> 
> Think I can go for seconds?



They weren't distributed yet, so you probably already had that one. They will be distributed in batches, one tomorrow and one after the event ends.


----------



## Justin

*Leif Character collectible restock*

By suggestion from a TBT user, the Leif character collectible is heading back to the Shop for Flower Week as a late addition today. Take advantage of this limited opportunity to grab this cute collectible which hasn't been available since June 2017.  Pick it up at the Shop for 95 Bells! This is also the first opportunity to collect multiple as the previous Unique restriction has been lifted.







_also, I just restocked the violets_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

How dare you staff make me spend so much on Violets smh


----------



## Valzed

Wow! So many lovely hybrids born today! Congrats again to the growers! Yes, Leif! -*dashes off to check Shop*


----------



## Trundle

if i don't grow a flower today i'm gonna die of sadness


----------



## Bcat

Trundle said:


> if i don't grow a flower today i'm gonna die of sadness



i can verify that will indeed happen


----------



## seliph

PWEASE JEWEMY


----------



## Paperboy012305

C'mon, let me be able to breed another blue violet. (I already have another if you didn't know.)


----------



## tiffanistarr

here to find out if the bell tree gods have blessed me with a pink lily


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I have spent so much TBT on Violets it isn't funny.  Please, please let me grow a hybrid!


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have spent so much TBT on Violets it isn't funny.  Please, please let me grow a hybrid!


I'm not sure that's how it works. I grew a hybrid just fine by using one pair of each breeding method for breeding a blue violet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not sure that's how it works. I grew a hybrid just fine by using one pair of each breeding method for breeding a blue violet.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say they randomly generate names based on how many pairs you have.  I think you just got lucky.


----------



## Jeremy

Fourteen hybrids grew today!

AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
Paperboy012305	Blue Hybrid Violet
allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
Dad	Pink Hybrid Lily
Cirom	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
King Dorado	Pink Hybrid Lily
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
skarmoury	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
skarmoury	Blue Hybrid Violet
hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
ThatOneMarshalFangirl	Blue Hybrid Violet
ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet


----------



## tiffanistarr

Jeremy said:


> Fourteen hybrids grew today!
> 
> AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Paperboy012305	Blue Hybrid Violet
> allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Dad	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Cirom	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> King Dorado	Pink Hybrid Lily
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> skarmoury	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> skarmoury	Blue Hybrid Violet
> hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl	Blue Hybrid Violet
> ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet



Congrats everyone!!

King Dorado is killin it with these hybrids

talk about a green thumb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

YES!  IT WAS WORTH IT LMAO


----------



## tiffanistarr

Is tomorrow the last day to grow?


----------



## seliph

well that's the last time i'm asking you nicely smh!


----------



## MapleSilver

I HAVE BEEN CHOSEN


----------



## Justin

tiffanistarr said:


> Is tomorrow the last day to grow?



No, plenty of time still. Until Monday night probably!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Justin said:


> No, plenty of time still. Until Monday night probably!



oh heck yeah bois

i got my gardening gloves on now

a pink hybrid lily will be mine


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww heck yeah, grew another!

How many can I have until it?s all over???


----------



## MapleSilver

Jeremy said:


> These are the available hybrid combinations this week:
> 
> *Pink Cosmos*
> Red and White Cosmos
> Yellow and Red Cosmos
> 
> *Blue Pansies*
> White and White Pansies
> Yellow and White Pansies
> Blue and Blue Pansies
> 
> *Pink Lilies*
> Red and White Lilies
> Red and Red Lilies
> Yellow and Red Lilies
> 
> *Blue Violets*
> Purple and White Violets
> Yellow and Purple Violets
> Purple and Purple Violets​



Just thought I'd put this here as a warning since I see a lot of users with combinations that won't actually grow anything.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trundle said:


> if i don't grow a flower today i'm gonna die of sadness


It was nice knowing you


----------



## Kamzitty

Justin said:


> No, plenty of time still. Until Monday night probably!



This gives me hope


----------



## skarmoury

Oooo 2 more hybrids today :') Only the blue pansy left!!
Congrats and good luck to everyone else <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

what bribes is king dorado giving you?


----------



## Valzed

Can someone help me figure out how to get my yellow lily next to my red one, please? I don't have much TBT I can spend as I'm waiting to pay for 2 things so I can't buy more flowers and I've tried using my other collectibles but it's not helping. Thank you!


----------



## Chrisis

Valzed said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to get my yellow lily next to my red one, please? I don't have much TBT I can spend as I'm waiting to pay for 2 things so I can't buy more flowers and I've tried using my other collectibles but it's not helping. Thank you!



The order is based on the date of purchase (or trade), newest top left and oldest bottom right, you cannot change the order unless you buy more or trade with others. I'm stuck too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to get my yellow lily next to my red one, please? I don't have much TBT I can spend as I'm waiting to pay for 2 things so I can't buy more flowers and I've tried using my other collectibles but it's not helping. Thank you!



However, you could buy a red cosmo to get another breeding pair with the yellow cosmo and that would shift the yellow lily down


----------



## Bcat

Instill haven’t bred anything but I will never give up


----------



## Valzed

Chrisis said:


> The order is based on the date of purchase (or trade), newest top left and oldest bottom right, you cannot change the order unless you buy more or trade with others. I'm stuck too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> However, you could buy a red cosmo to get another breeding pair with the yellow cosmo and that would shift the yellow lily down



I didn't realize until after I bought them that yellow x white isn't a breeding combination for a pink lily.  I really can't buy any more flowers as I need the TBT for an art piece & a Shiny Pokemon plus I think adding another flower would still put the yellow lily next to the white one. I'm thinking the yellow lily is just useful in keeping the white & red lilies next to each other.


----------



## Sakura625

I'm really hoping I'll get a blue pansy ;v;

Congratulations, and good luck to everyone ^^


----------



## katastrophic!

i'm late, but congrats to all those who grew hybrids! (king dorado is killing it)

good luck to everyone who has yet to breed one \o/ (that means you, too, Sakura~)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Instill haven’t bred anything but I will never give up



Here love. <3


----------



## Apriiil

I just really want a pink lily D: c'mon breeding Gods!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Apriiil said:


> I just really want a pink lily D: c'mon breeding Gods!



Amen sister!!! they are so beautiful!!


----------



## Valzed

I was wondering if Purple Violets were going to be restocked. I understand if they're not. Thank you!

(If I missed out on them it's my own stupid fault for buying the wrong flowers and forgetting to buy Violets.)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can the rng gods give me another blue violet today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can the rng gods give me another blue violet today?



What are you going to do with them all lol


----------



## tiffanistarr

Using my 1,000th post to ask the Bell Tree Gods and Goddess' to grant me with a pink lily on this day.

Please Bell Tree Hybrid Over Lord hear my pleas.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What are you going to do with them all lol


Profit, what else?


----------



## Jeremy

11 flowers grew today!

a potato	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Chrisis	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
LambdaDelta	Blue Hybrid Pansy
allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
Apriiil	Pink Hybrid Lily
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
lunatepic	Blue Hybrid Violet
Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Lily
MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Profit, what else?



Fair enough.


----------



## Ryumia

Welp. No luck today with a Blue Hybrid Violet. :/ Not sure if I should keep hoping for it. Or if I should just give up on it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez King, how many fertilizers and flowers do you have?

Aww, I didn’t grow a hybrid, but that’s ok.


----------



## brutalitea

Congrats mog.


----------



## katastrophic!

congratulations to those who bred a hybrid so far~


----------



## Jeremy

If you bred a hybrid so far check your inventory.


----------



## LambdaDelta

note to self: plant a potato near flowers I want to spawn hybrids

also offer a dorado up to the flower gods


----------



## Vizionari

hillarahsaur, I need your luck xP


----------



## dedenne

oh my god i have the worst luck


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I love my new hybrid!  Thank you staff.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, how come my hybrid didn’t automatically show up?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, how come my hybrid didn’t automatically show up?



Mine was hidden in my inventory.


----------



## SensaiGallade

9 different combinations of flowers and not a single hybrid yet, gacha is that you?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, how come my hybrid didn’t automatically show up?



think as a convenience so people don't have to disable to not mess their hybrid spawning lineups up


----------



## tiffanistarr

Yayyy thanks for my hybrid!!!


----------



## Apriiil

Jeremy said:


> 11 flowers grew today!
> 
> a potato	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Chrisis	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> LambdaDelta	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Apriiil	Pink Hybrid Lily
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
> lunatepic	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Lily
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet



YES. FINALLY. THANK YOU HYBRID GODS. 

I WILL TRY NOT TO BE GREEDY BUT IF YOU COULD SEND ME A SECOND ONE, OR EVEN A BLUE HYBRID PANSY I WOULD BE FOREVER GRATEFUL. THANK U THANK U THANK U


----------



## lunatepic

YES FINALLY AAA


----------



## SpookyMemes

I just logged on so does that mean I can't breed hybrids until tomorrow night?


----------



## MapleSilver

SpookyMemes said:


> I just logged on so does that mean I can't breed hybrids until tomorrow night?



I think you'll be fine today, you still have a few hours left.


----------



## mogyay

THANK U SM FOR MY PINK LILY yay i'm basically lief irl


----------



## Jeremy

16 hybrids grew today!

Curry	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
MopyDream44	Pink Hybrid Lily
allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
Bcat	Blue Hybrid Violet
Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
brutalitea	Blue Hybrid Pansy
ZombifiedHorror	Pink Hybrid Lily
Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet


----------



## seliph

king dad can you give me your blessing


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd sell my soul so king dorado's breeding chain can stop.


----------



## katastrophic!

is dorado some type of ancient being?


----------



## Ryumia

Jeremy said:


> 16 hybrids grew today!
> 
> Curry	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
> MopyDream44	Pink Hybrid Lily
> allainah	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Bcat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
> brutalitea	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> ZombifiedHorror	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet


Finally! T^T I got a Blue Hybrid Violet. I waited so long for one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hooray!  Looks like those violets I gave Bcat did their job.


----------



## seliph

katastrophic! said:


> is dorado some type of ancient being?



King Dorado
KingDorado
Dorado
Dorad
Dord
Dod
God


----------



## katastrophic!

gyro said:


> King Dorado
> KingDorado
> Dorado
> Dorad
> Dord
> Dod
> God



i knew it........


----------



## Paperboy012305

"King Dorado has never missed a day without breeding a flower. It is with our pleasure that we reward King Dorado with a Gold Rose"

One can imagine

Wait, what am I saying???


----------



## MapleSilver

So how do you calculate whether someone grows a hybrid? Do you have some sort of program or do you have to do it manually?


----------



## Zane

that z username was such a sike


----------



## duckykate

Why do the exact same people keep growing them its not fair


----------



## Bcat

I honestly didn’t think I’d grow anything! Special thanks to my amazing bestie thatonemarshalfangirl for all the violets she gave me to make this possible!


----------



## tiffanistarr

lmfao these guys... forgetting to give me a pink lily hybrid again


----------



## Halloqueen

Awesome! I didn't expect my purchases to pay off since I was too cheap to buy fertilizer, but I'm glad they did!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ban king dorado from hybreeding


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok well if you can't beat em, join em and **** artificial inflation


----------



## SensaiGallade

My voice was heard


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i want all the hybrids lol...
i never thought about it but AC should let us breed pink pansy & blue lily...ugh...maybe when switch release AC...can't wait for switch AC, so we can play AC again on a big screen TV..


Spoiler: hybrids


----------



## Trundle

Just realized my lineup isn't even a valid combination. Gotta buy more flowers now lol


----------



## tiffanistarr

goodness i hope my heart doesn't get crushed again today


----------



## Trundle

fixed me lineup, yarr


----------



## LambdaDelta

that poor lonely violet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I want to buy a whole bunch of lilies and breed a pink hybrid for Bcat but I need to save my TBT for the new hybrid (even if it's blue, kms)


----------



## seliph

PLEASE


----------



## duckykate

hybrids pleaseeee


----------



## Jeremy

30 new flowers grew today! 

Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
a potato	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Luna Moonbug	Pink Hybrid Lily
Ebony	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Rosetti	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
peichi	Pink Hybrid Lily
Chrisis	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Lily
Athelwyn	Blue Hybrid Pansy
The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
TykiButterfree	Blue Hybrid Violet
Pearls	Pink Hybrid Lily
PaperCat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Coach	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
aleshapie	Blue Hybrid Violet
brutalitea	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Biancasbotique	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Elephantmarshmallow	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Corrie	Blue Hybrid Violet
Believe_In_Kittens	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
hillaruhsaur	Blue Hybrid Violet
padfoot6	Pink Hybrid Lily
ThatOneMarshalFangirl	Blue Hybrid Violet
Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
Ably.Saucey	Blue Hybrid Violet
magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily


----------



## katastrophic!

woo! good job to everyone! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well, there's my luck for you.  I spend a ridiculous amount of TBT on violets because I'm afraid I won't get a hybrid, then I literally have one valid combination in my lineup and I get one.  XD


----------



## seliph

jeremy i'm gonna kick your bum


----------



## brutalitea

thank you Jer


----------



## Ryumia

Yay! ^.^ I guess spending lots those bells on the violet flowers paid off. I spent a lot of bells for the flowers and the fertilizer. I also kind of had messed up the order that I wanted too. :T I thought this was gonna be one of my Fire Emblem Heroes summoning experience where I snipe for a certain unit and I end up not getting them despite the many orbs that I wasted. I'm just really glad that I got one from the last batch.


----------



## duckykate

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kamzitty

I'm so sad I haven't grown a single pink lilly yet ;;;^;;;


----------



## illunie

im reporting tbt to the fbi, this is a personal attack against me and i will not stand for it


----------



## Paperboy012305

I haven't gotten a single hybrid since Wednesday. I hope to get one next time,


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> I haven't gotten a single hybrid since Wednesday. I hope to get one next time,



I haven't gotten a single hybrid


----------



## Kamzitty

Paperboy012305 said:


> I haven't gotten a single hybrid since Wednesday. I hope to get one next time,



MAAAAN 
YOU GOT TWO !!!!!D;


----------



## tiffanistarr

wHaT iS tHiS wItCh CrAfT?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## duckykate

Runeraider said:


> im reporting tbt to the fbi, this is a personal attack against me and i will not stand for it


you got a hybrid already shut the heck up


----------



## LambdaDelta

jeremy, how many avi changes are you planning to go through this week?


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> I haven't gotten a single hybrid





Kammm said:


> MAAAAN
> YOU GOT TWO !!!!!D;


Let me rephrase that, It's been 3 days since I've grown a hybrid. I hope Sunday will let me grow one more.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

But like the only way to grow a blue violet is if you have a purple one, purple violets have been sold out for days


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd like to thank whoever restocked the purple violets for making me waste more tbt


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'm wondering where can i find the date on these collectibles?  when i hover, some of them just shows the name.


----------



## r a t

THANKS FLOWER GODS XOXO


----------



## LambdaDelta

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm wondering where can i find the date on these collectibles?  when i hover, some of them just shows the name.



go to the user profile and check the shop tab


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, if anyone wants the white tulips I bought earlier this week (3 total), I'm willing to trade for other non-hybrid flowers that aren't violets or red lilies


----------



## Jeremy

25 flowers grew today!

Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
Makoto	Blue Hybrid Violet
Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Lily
LambdaDelta	Blue Hybrid Violet
Athelwyn	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Itadakii	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Bcat	Pink Hybrid Lily
Runeraider	Blue Hybrid Violet
SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
Buttonsy	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
padfoot6	Pink Hybrid Lily
padfoot6	Blue Hybrid Violet
Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Lily
Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
BrinaLouWho	Blue Hybrid Violet
Moonfish	Blue Hybrid Violet
Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
katezilla	Pink Hybrid Lily
SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet
Dooderoni	Blue Hybrid Pansy

There's one more chance to grow hybrids. Good luck!


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> 25 flowers grew today!
> 
> Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Makoto	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Lily
> LambdaDelta	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Athelwyn	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Itadakii	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Bcat	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Runeraider	Blue Hybrid Violet
> SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Buttonsy	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> padfoot6	Pink Hybrid Lily
> padfoot6	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> BrinaLouWho	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Moonfish	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
> katezilla	Pink Hybrid Lily
> SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Dooderoni	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> 
> There's one more chance to grow hybrids. Good luck!



meet me behind brewster's i just wanna talk


----------



## hestu

rip king dorado


----------



## Zane

this is what i get 4 being cheap


----------



## katastrophic!

woo! last chance, keep at it everyone \o/ 

may rngesus bless you


----------



## seliph

Zane said:


> this is what i get 4 being cheap



jokes on them we're gonna be the only ones who can afford that blue rose


----------



## skarmoury

King Dad has fallen


----------



## tiffanistarr

am i doing something wrong or does god just hate me?


----------



## Rio_

Yay!!! I started late so I'm really happy I was able to get something before it all ended! ^o^
It seems I have been rewarded by the goddess of blue flowers for my loyalty ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## LambdaDelta

can't believe you actually banned king dorado from hybreeding


----------



## Paperboy012305

I sold my soul to stop king dorado?s breeding chain, and it worked.

I regret nothing


----------



## Kamzitty

am I the only one who hasn't bred anything all week? or do I just have terrible terrible luck ;v;


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would like to thank Bcat for helping me get a blue violet yesterday. Random question question though, when does it show up or am I just missing it in the inventory somewhere?


----------



## MapleSilver

TykiButterfree said:


> I would like to thank Bcat for helping me get a blue violet yesterday. Random question question though, when does it show up or am I just missing it in the inventory somewhere?



It should show up tonight.


----------



## Bcat

I can?t believe I actually managed to grow exactly what I wanted


----------



## Valzed

Kammm said:


> am I the only one who hasn't bred anything all week? or do I just have terrible terrible luck ;v;



I haven't bred anything either and (sadly) I'm guessing we're not alone. The hybrid gods have chosen to ignore us thus far. 

When this ends we should start a club for anyone who didn't breed a hybrid - the Hybrid Free Society.


----------



## Antonio

I don't like the idea of voting for a collectible. Wouldn't it be much easier to fight to the death and last person standing can decide on the winning collectible. Not only will it allow us to bond as a community, it will make it easier and quicker for me to pick the winning collectible.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Oooo another hybrid?

For me??


----------



## LambdaDelta

Antonio said:


> I don't like the idea of voting for a collectible. Wouldn't it be much easier to fight to the death and last person standing can decide on the winning collectible. Not only will it allow us to bond as a community, it will make it easier and quicker for me to pick the winning collectible.



no salt if no one's around to be salty

I hate it


----------



## MapleSilver

Antonio said:


> I don't like the idea of voting for a collectible. Wouldn't it be much easier to fight to the death and last person standing can decide on the winning collectible. Not only will it allow us to bond as a community, it will make it easier and quicker for me to pick the winning collectible.



Yeah but we can't afford a conference room.


----------



## roseflower

Kammm said:


> am I the only one who hasn't bred anything all week? or do I just have terrible terrible luck ;v;





Valzed said:


> I haven't bred anything either and (sadly) I'm guessing we're not alone. The hybrid gods have chosen to ignore us thus far.
> 
> When this ends we should start a club for anyone who didn't breed a hybrid - the Hybrid Free Society.



Also haven't bred anything either, where are you sweet blue violet ;v;


----------



## LambdaDelta

protip: if you're desperate for a hybrid, have 11-12 red lillies (11 if fertilizer)

every possible combination can net you a hybrid, so 23/26 chances total for rng to roll in your favor


----------



## roseflower

LambdaDelta said:


> protip: if you're desperate for a hybrid, have 11-12 red lillies (11 if fertilizer)
> 
> every possible combination can net you a hybrid, so 23/26 chances total for rng to roll in your favor



alternative protip: don`t buy fertilizer (150 TBT) and more flowers (a flower from the shop costs 39 TBT), and just buy the desired hybrid from another user, for a 100% chance 
(though I don`t know how expensive the new hybrid will be in the MP)


----------



## SpookyMemes

Jeremy said:


> 25 flowers grew today!
> 
> Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Makoto	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Chibi.Hoshi	Blue Hybrid Violet
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> LambdaDelta	Pink Hybrid Lily
> LambdaDelta	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Athelwyn	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Itadakii	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Bcat	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Runeraider	Blue Hybrid Violet
> SensaiGallade	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Buttonsy	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> padfoot6	Pink Hybrid Lily
> padfoot6	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> BrinaLouWho	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Moonfish	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Ryumia	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
> katezilla	Pink Hybrid Lily
> SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Dooderoni	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> 
> There's one more chance to grow hybrids. Good luck!



cool! lol I just bought violets like I was crazy I didn't expect to get anything


----------



## LambdaDelta

roseflower said:


> alternative protip: don`t buy fertilizer (150 TBT) and more flowers (a flower from the shop costs 39 TBT), and just buy the desired hybrid from another user, for a 100% chance
> (though I don`t know how expensive the new hybrid will be in the MP)



ok but what if 1500 tbt per hybrid


----------



## roseflower

LambdaDelta said:


> ok but what if 1500 tbt per hybrid



In that case, I?d be waiting until it`s cheaper haha


----------



## tiffanistarr

*prays for a pink hybrid lily*

plz


----------



## betta

Wow, imagine this happening but with gold roses LOL


----------



## Luna Moonbug

tiffanistarr said:


> am i doing something wrong or does god just hate me?



i think it's because you don't have a fertilizer on your line up


----------



## Valzed

Luna Moonbug said:


> i think it's because you don't have a fertilizer on your line up



I have fertilizer and haven't grown any hybrids.


----------



## N a t

Gib me the blue voilet, I have every flower that has been released until this one, I MUST HAVE THEM ALL >:[


----------



## Jeremy

25 hybrids were grown on our final day!

Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
Lady Timpani	Pink Hybrid Lily
Luna Moonbug	Pink Hybrid Lily
Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
Makoto	Blue Hybrid Pansy
Scatty	Blue Hybrid Violet
mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
TykiButterfree	Blue Hybrid Violet
Oldcatlady	Pink Hybrid Lily
Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
aleshapie	Blue Hybrid Violet
roseflower	Blue Hybrid Violet
King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
Mr. Cat	Blue Hybrid Violet
Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
Valzed	Blue Hybrid Violet
Kammm	Pink Hybrid Lily
MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Pansy

Thanks to everyone who participated and best of luck next time to those who were never able to breed one. If you purchased flowers specifically for this event, you'll be able to use them again!

You can expect the collectibles won since Friday to be sent out tomorrow.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Jeremy said:


> 25 hybrids were grown on our final day!
> 
> Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Lady Timpani	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Makoto	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Scatty	Blue Hybrid Violet
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
> TykiButterfree	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Oldcatlady	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
> aleshapie	Blue Hybrid Violet
> roseflower	Blue Hybrid Violet
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Mr. Cat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
> SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
> ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Valzed	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Kammm	Pink Hybrid Lily
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated and best of luck next time to those who were never able to breed one. If you purchased flowers specifically for this event, you'll be able to use them again!
> 
> You can expect the collectibles won since Friday to be sent out tomorrow.



my heart............


----------



## MapleSilver

Finally I got something other than a violet!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

tiffanistarr said:


> my heart............



You poor child.  I'd give you one if I had any extra.


----------



## roseflower

Jeremy said:


> 25 hybrids were grown on our final day!
> 
> Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Lady Timpani	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Makoto	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Scatty	Blue Hybrid Violet
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
> TykiButterfree	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Oldcatlady	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
> aleshapie	Blue Hybrid Violet
> roseflower	Blue Hybrid Violet
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Mr. Cat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
> SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
> ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Valzed	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Kammm	Pink Hybrid Lily
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated and best of luck next time to those who were never able to breed one. If you purchased flowers specifically for this event, you'll be able to use them again!
> 
> You can expect the collectibles won since Friday to be sent out tomorrow.



At last... wow now I`m really surprised


----------



## betta

tiffanistarr said:


> my heart............



LOL I'm sorry but that gif was funny..
see why gold roses are a bad idea now, love ? loool


----------



## tiffanistarr

betta said:


> LOL I'm sorry but that gif was funny..
> see why gold roses are a bad idea now, love ? loool



i voted for tulips to begin with lol roses are ugly

but black would match my soul


----------



## Sakura625

tiffanistarr said:


> my heart............



my heart bleeds


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I only got two hybrid blue violets, and that’s fine.

One for me, and one to sell.


----------



## The Pennifer

Wow!! Thanks for the 2nd hybrid pink lily  (also to King Dorado for my lovely blue hybrid violet)
I didn?t even know what I was doing and I am so happy!


----------



## Zane

whoo congrats to everyone who grew hybrids! especially penn and val ;D


----------



## seliph

Are you kidding me I bought 4 more flowers


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i was hoping we can keep the fertilizer forever....sigh.....but on a good note...thanks for the fun flower week hybrid breeding


----------



## Justin

I've updated the Shop following the end of this Bell Tree Week. Roses are now available in the Shop for the month of June to coincide with the incoming release of the winning flower this week -- the Blue Hybrid Rose! The new item will be available in the Shop later on Tuesday for 299 Bells.

Thanks for participating in Flower Week everyone!


----------



## dedenne

i have the worst luck ever


----------



## cornimer

Justin said:


> I've updated the Shop following the end of this Bell Tree Week. Roses are now available in the Shop for the month of June to coincide with the incoming release of the winning flower this week -- the Blue Hybrid Rose! The new item will be available in the Shop later on Tuesday for 299 Bells.
> 
> Thanks for participating in Flower Week everyone!



So now every flower got sold in the shop this week except tulips?? That's just mean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So...have the hybrids been passed out already?  I don't see my second blue violet...


----------



## Valzed

Jeremy said:


> 25 hybrids were grown on our final day!
> 
> Trundle	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> AccfSally	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Lady Timpani	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Luna Moonbug	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Makoto	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> Scatty	Blue Hybrid Violet
> mogyay	Pink Hybrid Lily
> The Pennifer	Pink Hybrid Lily
> TykiButterfree	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Oldcatlady	Pink Hybrid Lily
> Oldcatlady	Blue Hybrid Violet
> aleshapie	Blue Hybrid Violet
> roseflower	Blue Hybrid Violet
> King Dorado	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Mr. Cat	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> Mr. Cat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Antonio	Pink Hybrid Cosmos
> magicaldonkey	Blue Hybrid Violet
> magicaldonkey	Pink Hybrid Lily
> SpookyMemes	Blue Hybrid Violet
> ohkat	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Valzed	Blue Hybrid Violet
> Kammm	Pink Hybrid Lily
> MapleSilver	Blue Hybrid Pansy
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated and best of luck next time to those who were never able to breed one. If you purchased flowers specifically for this event, you'll be able to use them again!
> 
> You can expect the collectibles won since Friday to be sent out tomorrow.



Oh my goodness! I can't believe it - I finally bred a hybrid! I'd like to thank Nenya for all her help & support - Thank you, Nenya!  Congrats to Kamm & roseflower - we finally did it - we bred a hybrid!

I'm sorry that not everyone was able to breed a hybrid though....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> whoo congrats to everyone who grew hybrids! especially penn and val ;D



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Bcat

so um... when are you guys going to distribute because I don't have any of the hybrids I grew.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bcat said:


> so um... when are you guys going to distribute because I don't have any of the hybrids I grew.



Here you go 



Jeremy said:


> You can expect the collectibles won since Friday to be sent out tomorrow.



you should get them today


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> I've updated the Shop following the end of this Bell Tree Week. Roses are now available in the Shop for the month of June to coincide with the incoming release of the winning flower this week -- the Blue Hybrid Rose! The new item will be available in the Shop later on Tuesday for 299 Bells.
> 
> Thanks for participating in Flower Week everyone!



It's available in the Shop as of... right now!

Jeremy will be distributing the breeded hybrids later tonight.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> It's available in the Shop as of... right now!
> 
> Jeremy will be distributing the breeded hybrids later tonight.



Past tense of breed is bred


----------



## aleshapie

Yay! I finally have a green thumb! Thanks!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Cool! I like that the blue rose is unlimited. I thought I was going to have to rush for a restock.


----------



## Jeremy

All of the hybrids grown since Friday have been distributed. Check your inventories!


----------



## Kamzitty

Jeremy said:


> All of the hybrids grown since Friday have been distributed. Check your inventories!



thank u sweet jeremy!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My lineup is messed up now but it's ok


----------



## Rio_

I'm blue daba dee daba daa ♥
Thank you for this wonderful event! ^__^


----------



## Mr. Cat

I thought I only grew one hybrid, I didn't know they were to be given out on the last day  that was a plesant surprise since I haven't been checking the lists of who grew what, I was just checking my inventory constantly for anything new. I'm glad buying all of these regular flowers was actually worth it in the end ^_^


----------



## Luna Moonbug

thank you for the great fun flower week


----------



## Bcat

I wholeheartedly enjoyed this event! Thanks so much staff for a great time!!


----------



## Valzed

Thank you, oh great & benevolent Gods & Goddess of Collectibles, for making the new Blue Rose unlimited! Since I'm saving my TBT right now for an art commission & a Shiny Pokemon I am not able to buy the new rose right now. Thanks only to your graciousness I have the time to save up the needed TBT. Thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wish I was here to participate in the whole Hybrid Flower Week but I just haven't been getting on and the only thing I knew about was the hybrid rose collectible.

Still very, very happy that blue won! Thanks so much everyone for making my long time wish come true :,)


----------



## SharJoY

I have been waiting for the blue rose so happy I checked in an was able to get some


----------



## Jeremy

-New page-


----------



## Jeremy

(Please give me a moment to make the polls)

Villager Week is starting now!

*Villager Week 
October 21, 2018 - October 28, 2018*
*Halloween Edition*​
This week's perks are...

*Villager Trading Plaza bell bonus*

Posting in the Villager Trading Plaza board will earn a small amount more than it normally does. 


*Villager collectibles restocked*

The Shop now has our existing villager collectibles back in stock!


*Villager popularity bracket to determine new collectible*

We are holding a villager tournament that you'll be able to vote in! 16 Halloween related New Leaf villagers have been put into a bracket and paired together. Members will vote for their favorite villager in each stage of the bracket about once every other day. When the group of polls end, the winner between each pair of villagers will move on in the bracket. By the end of the week we will have one remaining winner. 

Please sure to follow the site rules and refrain from making alternate accounts. Users caught cheating like this will be banned.

For the second villager week in a row, we will create a new collectible for the villager that wins this tournament! Here our participating Halloween villagers:







*Stitches*Everyone's favorite scary stuffed bear.



*Lucky*The spookiest mummy dog in town.



*Clay*Based on the Dogu figurines that some may find creepy.



*Kiki*What's Halloween without a black cat?



*Tammi*Just look at those eyes.



*Pietro*Maybe not all clowns are creepy, but will this one say baa or boo?



*Katt*She has the best vampire teeth in the neighborhood.



*Ankha*Straight from the spooky tombs of Egypt.



*Barold*A different kind of dreamy; he'll make an appearance in your nightmares long before anyone's "looking for" list.



*Marcel*Some may say that painting your face and being completely silent can come across as a bit creepy.



*Labelle*Not actually a villager, but she has a Halloween birthday.



*Roscoe*A scary black horse with red eyes.



*Biskit*Orange head, green ears, holes for eyes. He's a pumpkin.



*Rodeo*A scary black bull with red eyes.



*Cobb*Decaying green skin, yellow eyes, named after corn.



*Gruff*Spooky green skin, scary goat horns, and we needed 16 to make an even bracket.


*Click here to go to the bracket*

*Click here to vote*

Round 1
Poll 1, Poll 2, Poll 3, Poll 4, Poll 5, Poll 6, Poll 7, Poll 8

Round 2
Poll 9, Poll 10, Poll 11, Poll 12

Semifinals
Poll 13, Poll 14

Finals
Poll 15​
May the best Halloween villager win!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Pokes head out of coffin*

Something’s finally happening?  What year is it?!


----------



## LambdaDelta

love how gruff's reasoning is "yeah, we just needed to fill out the brackets"


----------



## Zane

Awwee a Pietro collectible would make me so happy ★_★

Lol @ Cobb's "named after corn"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also I just realized Labelle is an option lmao


----------



## Sweetley

Oh cool, Bell Tree Weeks are still a thing, yay!

Holy Nook, I would freak out out of happiness if there would be a Pietro or Stitches collectible.

Also, how many Ruby and Coco collectible were actually available in the shop? Because they 
are already sold out... (Not that I wanted one, just surprised that they are already all gone)


----------



## Snowesque

*Jeremy *
Were Coco and Ruby truly bought out already? What a bummer...
Anyway, you know I gotta vote for my boy STITCHES.


----------



## AngelBunny

Yay! finally! a TBT week that i didn't miss! Woo!

A Stitches collectible would be the best thing ever i agree ( well right next to a Chrissy collectible <3 )


----------



## Cascade

Stitches and Ankha <3


----------



## Jeremy

Snowesque said:


> *Jeremy *
> Were Coco and Ruby truly bought out already? What a bummer...
> Anyway, you know I gotta vote for my boy STITCHES.



Not too many to start, but more will be added.


----------



## Snowesque

*Jeremy *
Great, thank you!
This is the first week I'm participating from the start, so I'm not sure how it works entirely.


----------



## Midoriya

Ooh, this looks like fun.  I already have in mind who I’m rooting for the most.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LaBelleFleur for collectible!  Thanks for hosting another Villager Week!


----------



## honeyaura

Awww my baby Rodeo isn't scary!
maybe scary cute <3


----------



## Flare

I swear last time the polls lasted only a day.  So is two days an error or is it the new time limit?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

I want Marcel & Clay in my town


----------



## Jeremy

Round 2 of voting has started! Vote here.


----------



## Geoni

Why aren't Wisp and Katrina options if LaBelle could be?


----------



## sleepydreepy

I hope Ankha wins!!!! One of my favorite villagers


----------



## Mr_Persona

he called biskit a pumpkin :[


----------



## Sweetley

Now that I think about it, I'm kinda surprised that Tabby wasn't part of this since she has (in my 
opinion) a creepy/cute look that would fit into the Halloween theme.


----------



## Jeremy

The semifinals have now started! Vote here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m glad Bell Tree Weeks are running again.

Can’t wait for Bell Boom Week though. I need more TBT Bells.


----------



## Jeremy

The final poll, Kiki vs. Lucky has started! Click here to vote.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I wonder if the staff will make another TBT fair 
cause I was never around when they had the TBT fair


----------



## Sweetley

Just a question: Since Pokemon Let's Go! Pikachu/Eevee are coming out in November, are there 
any chances that there would be also the said Pokemon week around that time? Because it would 
fit perfectly with the release of the games.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can’t wait for Bell Boom Week though. I need more TBT Bells.



>have over 10000 bells
>need more


----------



## Justin

Pink Pansy said:


> Just a question: Since Pokemon Let's Go! Pikachu/Eevee are coming out in November, are there
> any chances that there would be also the said Pokemon week around that time? Because it would
> fit perfectly with the release of the games.



That's a good idea!


----------



## Justin

*Pok?mon Week 
November 16, 2018 - November 23, 2018*
*Let's Go! Edition*​
We're celebrating the release of Pok?mon Let's Go Pikachu and Eevee on Nintendo Switch this week with a brand new Bell Tree week: Pok?mon Week! As part of this week's happenings, you've got a rare chance to win the coveted Pok?ball collectible from 2013.... and some opportunities for a brand new one! :O

This week's perks are...

*You could win the coveted Pok?ball collectible*

We're holding a raffle for the rare original Pok?ball collectible! These opportunities don't come around often -- the last time was in 2014, besides the two Pok?mon TBT Fair tournaments held in 2016 and 2017.





_The Beauty_​
You can enter the raffle by the following four methods, each will earn you an entry:


Purchasing the Raffle Ticket in the Shop for 25 Bells
Writing a description entry in the Create a Fak?mon event
Drawing an art entry in the Create a Fak?mon event
Solving the Pok?mon Mirror Challenge
A few days after the Pok?mon Week concludes, we will draw four raffle winners to each receive the Pok?ball collectible. You may only win once but make an entry with all four methods to quadruple your chances of winning!

Is a raffle not exciting enough for you? Read on for more...


*Create a Fak?mon for one of two new Pok?ball collectibles*

Five years after the original Pok?ball collectible was first released in October 2013, we are finally expanding the line-up with two new designs: The Moon Ball and the Love Ball. Best of all, you won't even need to win a super lucky raffle! _These new pokeballs aren't just for TBT's 1%._








_The Beauties_​
Want one? Enter our Create a Fakemon event by designing your own new Pok?mon creature in both an original drawing and a written description!

Successful entries in both categories will net you...


A guaranteed Moon Ball OR Love Ball - yes, you have to choose!
Two Pok?ball raffle entries
100 TBT Bells
Reduced prizes are available if you can't complete both entries, but you'll miss out on the Moon Ball and Love Ball.

For more details and how to submit your entry, *head over to the Create a Fakemon event thread in the Pokemon Center board here*.


*Solve the Pok?mon Mirror Challenge
*
For another entry into our Pok?ball raffle, try and solve the mirror challenge below. Take a detailed look at the image below and guess which Pok?mon is hiding inside it. The techniques used are similar to the House of Mirrors event from The Bell Tree Fair. In fact, this mirror is an unused challenge from TBT Fair 2016!

*Pok?mon Mirror Challenge

*




*
Hint:* The answer is a Pok?mon introduced in Generations IV, V, VI, or VII.​
*To submit your guess, send a private message to Isabelle (click here) containing the answer in the private message title.* If it's not in the title, it won't count. One guess per user.

Please do not share your answer or hints with other users on the forum, you will forfeit all raffle entries.

*Pok?mon Center bell bonus*

Posting in the Pok?mon Center board will earn a small amount more than it normally does! Discuss the new Let's Go games here.





That's everything for this Bell Tree Week. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Justin

Thread re-opened now that the current week has concluded.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Thread re-opened now that the current week has concluded.



At the same time, the front page needs updating, to include the initiatives for Pok?mon Week under Pok?mon Week.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Thread re-opened now that the current week has concluded.



****, and here I thought you were gonna implant my idea of having unique threads for each new week without me having to even mention it


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> ****, and here I thought you were gonna implant my idea of having unique threads for each new week without me having to even mention it



That's exactly what we've done by locking this thread during it -- the other thread is the discussion thread for that week. You can use this thread for general discussion of weeks between them.


----------



## Valzed

Thank you to Jeremy & all the moderators for such a fun Pokemon themed week!


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh boy, is the other planned thing that we're due for another flower week?

(check the banner)


----------



## Mr_Persona

LambdaDelta said:


> oh boy, is the other planned thing that we're due for another flower week?
> 
> (check the banner)



yeah l wonder


----------



## Sweetley

I-Is that a Jacob's ladder at the banner? Since 10 minutes I try to figure out what 
flower that is and the flower that came up in my mind and which has that shape is 
the Jacob's ladder (correct me if I'm wrong, I don't have a big knowledge about the 
flowers in AC...)


----------



## LambdaDelta

well just like it's namesake, it's (displayed) completely wrong, if so

- - - Post Merge - - -

probably just don't want to immediately give it away in that case though

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps, if they are that, can we *please* have them by their proper name of lily/lilies of the valley and not dignify that localization ****up


----------



## mogyay

guys i'm pretty sure that's a tulip................


----------



## Snowesque

Maybe if I dream hard enough it will change into a Jacob's ladder?

For real though, it is my favorite flower in the game.


----------



## Wildtown

yeah its a tulip does that mean spring is coming! yay


----------



## cornimer

Is it finally time for the tulip hybrid we were robbed of last flower week


----------



## Bcat

purple is the only correct choice for tulips. I'm starting the discourse early.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I swear tulips for far less circular than that, but hey. works for me either way

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok, I stand corrected


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Purple tulips are best tulips.  Don't @ me.


----------



## Trundle

There is now also a RED ROSE PANSY. I repeat, red rose pansy has entered the battle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There are two tulips in the banner now. I think Flower Week is coming.

Scratch that. Tulip Week.


----------



## Antonio

It would be so soo funny if all these tulips were pointless, leading to a different week event,


----------



## LadyRainb

Is it Flower Week soon?!! I came back to TBT because of the new bleeding heart flowers in ACPC.
Those are one of my favs. Will there be a collectible for one of the flowers in pocket camp??


----------



## Sweetley

Antonio said:


> It would be so soo funny if all these tulips were pointless, leading to a different week event,



To be honest I kinda wish that would be the case because I'm more interested in a week event
we didn't had yet (looking at you, Bell Boom Week and Game week) rather than having another 
flower week... I know, unpopular opinion, but yeah...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like seeing flowers, but not Piranha flowers


----------



## mogyay

time for pirhana flower collectible, goodbye tulips


----------



## LambdaDelta

idk why we'd make piranha plant hybrids. none of the smash alt colors are really all that good imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Piranha plant?  Wtf???


----------



## Sweetley

Inb4 Piranha plant collectible wins the poll over purple tulip collectible and people losing their minds.


----------



## MapleSilver

I'm not sure how likely it is, but I honestly wouldn't be opposed to a Piranha Plant collectible. It's one of my favorite Mario enemies and something that would actually fit with existing flower collectibles. Of course it's not AC related so I think that alone drops the likelihood significantly.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean the pokeballs and such exist, so

smash fighters collectibles line


----------



## seliph

yall are just clowning us now


----------



## King Dorado

he's an appropriate addition to Tulips week, as I believe Piranha plant does have, two-lips.....


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> he's an appropriate addition to Tulips week, as I believe Piranha plant does have, two-lips.....



sir, this is a pg-rated site


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It’s beginning to look a lot worse.

But I’m ready for Tulip Week.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's big now yikes


----------



## cornimer

Piranha plants are cool but I want an orange tulip


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ok, this is horrible! Now I can’t access the TBT Shop.


----------



## Midoriya

Is this how it all ends?  The piranha plant eating everything?


----------



## cornimer

LOL I love this site


----------



## Cress

I love this big planty boi


----------



## Bcat

*screaming* 

It's SPRING


----------



## digimon

yay! the flowers are here!!!


----------



## Justin

*Valentine's Flower Week
February 9, 2018 - February 16, 2018*






​
Valentine's Day is almost here everyone! Let's get ready for the big day by covering the forums with flowers in this special edition Valentine's Flower Week.

And what's this? It looks like all the spring flowers everywhere have scared the cold brutal winter away to reveal a never-before-seen spring cedar tree! 

This week's perks are...


New Valentine's Pink Roses and Tulips
Hybrid Breeding
Fertilizer Event Item
Common Flowers Restock
New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge
Classic Valentine's Day Roses

*New Valentine's Pink Roses and Tulips*

Do you love pink? This is your week!

Typically we run a voting poll to determine the next hybrid flower, but we're switching it up this week. Since it's the Valentine's Flower Week, we are introducing _two_ new hybrid collectibles this week: _Pink Roses and Pink Tulips!
_






Want one of these new collectibles? At least for now, you will only be able to get them in the Flower Week breeding event. Get your common flowers ready to breed and read the section below!


*Hybrid Breeding*

Following the first Flower Week, we are bringing back a fun TBT feature: hybrid breeding! During this event you will be able to breed hybrid flower collectibles from your existing flower collectibles, just like in the Animal Crossing games.

Each night, the flowers in your collectible lineup have a small chance to produce a new hybrid collectible. All of our previously released pink hybrids can be grown in this week, in addition to the new Pink Rose and Pink Tulips, as shown below. The lucky users who successfully grow a hybrid will be posted in this thread each night.

Here is how the breeding event will work:


The flower collectibles must be visible in your lineup and paired horizontally, vertically, or diagonally.
To increase your chances of growing a hybrid, you can fit as many pairs into your lineup as possible.
Each hybrid combination has a 5% chance of growing a hybrid.
Using a fertilizer item increases the chance of producing a hybrid from any pair in your lineup to 10%.
If you manage to grow a hybrid, it will not decrease your chances of growing another one in the subsequent days.
However, you cannot grow more than one of each hybrid per day.
The hybrid flowers finish growing at 11:00 PM EDT each night.
Any user who logs in to the forum since the previous night will be eligible to grow a hybrid.
These are the available hybrid combinations this week:*Pink Roses*
Red and Red Roses
Red and White Roses

*Pink Tulips*
Red and White Tulips

*Pink Cosmos*
Red and White Cosmos

*Pink Lilies*
Red and White Lilies
Red and Red Lilies​

*Fertilizer Event Item*

As mentioned above, you can use the Fertilizer item to increase your chances of growing a hybrid.




Simply purchase the Fertilizer item from the Shop for 150 Bells and put it in your collectible lineup. Every hybrid combination in your lineup will be more likely to grow a hybrid. While the fertilizer can be used everyday, it will be consumed and go away at the end of this Flower Week.


*Common Flower Restock*

We are restocking all of the common flowers that can be used in the breeding event: Roses, Tulips, Cosmos, and Lilies. Head on over to the Shop to pick up any of these for the duration of Flower Week.

Looking for Pansies and Violets? We plan on bringing back the rotating common flowers in the Shop soon as they originally were a few years ago. Stay tuned.


*New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge
*
Need a pick me up of bells in your TBT account for a fresh crop of flower collectibles? You're in luck with the *New Leaf Hybrid Photo Challenge* available this week!

Just pop on your old, dusty copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf and gather up your hybrid flowers together for a photo. If you don't have many right now, you have all week to grow some or hit up your fellow TBTers for some help!

Upload your photo to the challenge thread here and we'll reward you with free TBT Bells based on the number of unique hybrid flower colours in your screenshot! *More details at the thread here.*


*Classic Valentine's Roses*

While all these new activities are fun, the classic Valentine's Roses from the previous years will be returning too! The six year TBT Valentine's Day tradition will start late on Wednesday night.


---

Thank you for Jeremy for running the hybrid breeding, and thank you to Laudine for creating the banner graphics!


----------



## King Dorado

I made a forum post but only received 4 tbt.

which boards have the bell boom??


- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a forum post but only received 4 tbt.

which boards have the bell boom??


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, how long was your post you did? The longer it is the more bells you receive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow. 17 words and I got 2 bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah. The New Leaf Board gives out more TBT than anywhere else.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The op needs updating.


----------



## Justin

Hey guys, you can discuss this specific TBT week in its own BB thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, I can't believe gaming week never ended

guess that's why we haven't had another week since. nothing to do with 3.0 fun and all


----------



## Antonio

*I wonder if you guys would ever revive this, it's been over a year.*


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> *I wonder if you guys would ever revive this, it's been over a year.*


Fun story: the TBTWC started off as a Games Week idea but evolved into it's own event!


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> Fun story: the TBTWC started off as a Games Week idea but evolved into it's own event!


I had a feeling it did.


----------



## xara

NO why did this thread get bumped,, i got so excited.


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> NO why did this thread get bumped,, i got so excited.


I thought it was new  but oh well


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Koopadude100 said:


> I thought it was new  but oh well


Hehe me too. Too bad I have no hope in the cool collectibles lolol


----------



## LambdaDelta

Antonio said:


> *I wonder if you guys would ever revive this, it's been over a year.*


what are you talking about? gaming week 2020 still hasn't ended, in over 15 months


----------



## pottercrossing

Someone really should revive this. I was reading the posts and some of these events sound awesome


----------

